# Missing ever so slightly to the left.



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey guys and guyettes

I seem to have a small but not unfixable problem with having most of my misses going just left. So, rather than bother most of you, I searched through the newbie posts until I found the question! What a great idea keeping all those posts. I got a ton of info and think that I might have solved the problem. If I can carry out the instructions. I'll let you know how I'm doing. I haven't figured out how to answer replies on this format, so here is a thank you to all of you.


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi

Interested what it is you need to change. Is it change of anchor point?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing your next post to see how you are progressing.


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

For me it means I need to move anchor point a little bit to the left. To check , when I'm shooting ttf. I take a deep breath and double check if my bands are perfectly aligned on top of one another directly inline under my eye. My anchor point is that and the corner of my mouth. I catch myself getting a little out of form especially if I'm tired. good luck I just keep messing with little changes till I figured it out. I think of aiming a iron site bb gun. front post is slingshot. back v is band and anchor point. the mechanics are the same.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Wreck-it said:


> For me it means I need to move anchor point a little bit to the left. To check , when I'm shooting ttf. I take a deep breath and double check if my bands are perfectly aligned on top of one another directly inline under my eye. My anchor point is that and the corner of my mouth. I catch myself getting a little out of form especially if I'm tired. good luck I just keep messing with little changes till I figured it out. I think of aiming a iron site bb gun. front post is slingshot. back v is band and anchor point. the mechanics are the same.


Thanks for the advice. You pretty well covered it. My band alignment was off at times. But the big problem (I think) is that I'm throwing the shot off to left on release. Having a hell of a time stopping what shouldn't be a habit this early in the game. I might gimmick my way out of it with some sort of wrist cuff, but I think it would be better to just stop doing it. I shot my old 45 1911 a ton, and when I would get the yips, I would pull the sight pattern down and to the left. Sight alignment is everything! If you are not on the mark when the shot goes off, you miss plain and simple.


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

You keep after it you will get it. You are paying attention and asking the right questions. In the past I have videoed myself to see what exactly I am doing. Then you can see, for sure what is up. If you have time go to you tube. Gamekeeper John some great videos on shooting, aiming, pouch release. So does Bill Hays, pocket predator, and Nathan Masters at Simple shot. Honestly that is where I learned from. They were super helpful. You will get it. It takes practice,trial and error.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Wreck-it said:


> You keep after it you will get it. You are paying attention and asking the right questions. In the past I have videoed myself to see what exactly I am doing. Then you can see, for sure what is up. If you have time go to you tube. Gamekeeper John some great videos on shooting, aiming, pouch release. So does Bill Hays, pocket predator, and Nathan Masters at Simple shot. Honestly that is where I learned from. They were super helpful. You will get it. It takes practice,trial and error.


Ya, I have and continue to watch all those guys on you tube. That is how I'm learning. When I get in a jam, I watch those guys all over again. Is it possible to wear out a you tube video?..


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

You and me SJAas. Below and to the left by a bees dick. Time and time again, the only plus for me was knowing I had finally hit consistency. I convinced myself I was rolling the ball a whisker on release so I changed my pouch hold to a Bill Hays preferred second knuckle on the index finger. Greater focus and improvements were made. Still it happens, though not so often, so the mystery remains.....


----------



## tog77 (Mar 1, 2015)

Me too - if I miss, it'll be to the left. In my case I think it's either pouch release or head position, and quite possibly a combination of the two. I can murder a can but the 40mm spinner is eluding me lately.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Before you change any of your shooting style, reposition yourself to the target. I know from experience, I needed to get one shooting style and stick with it. How to shooting videos are a starting point, we are all different in one way or another. It’s like a cooking recipe, the ingredients are guidelines, but Im willing to bet almost everyone will add more of one ingredient and use less of another I tried forever to shoot like certain shooters, but never got too far. When I finally realized I Shot the best with my form, I started hitting the target better.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

If your misses to the left are consistent, when you get tired etc, then try to close your stance a bit. Finding your natural point of aim helps a lot, and experimenting with your stance is really beneficial.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Good to hear from you Skropi! How you doin' ?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Heya Hulla! I am fine, except for a supraspinatus tendonitis I got from archery! Oh I missed you guys!
Oh, and I did learn a lot from archery!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

skropi long time no see, back from the light side (archery)?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> skropi long time no see, back from the light side (archery)?


Haha, yeah! I dont give up archery though, as I already got a gold medal in a novice competition ???? I have to take it slow because of my injury though.
I just missed slingshots soooo much. Nothing compares to them!
When I get back from my vacation, I am banding up my scorpion and axiom! 
Oh, I now have someone to shoot with me, a fellow archer and neighbour!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is super cool, a neighbor to shoot with? you lucky guy  I have a scorpion too, though mine is now OTT, check it out in slingshot mods.

Sorry to the original poster, did not mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

After alot of PFS im picking up my TTF again. First of all i had to eliminate lower fork hits and change my anchor from top of ear to mid ear. Now im shooting to the left. Might be that im used to tweeking the pouch and that my anchor is at the ear rather than the corner of my mouth. Best thing is that the more you shoot you get better at understanding what you need to change. Im basicly considering re attaching my bands on the fork, moving them to the top of the sling (shooting gangster, so more to the right). Aiming down the inner edge of the band instead of the middle of it i hope will correct my shots. But thats just me! :imslow:

/Uba


----------

